
Metroliner Train’s Career - Osiris30
http://trn.trains.com/railroads/2006/06/metroliners-amazing-career
======
madcaptenor
I'm assuming this has resurfaced in light of the announcement that Amtrak is
launching nonstop DC-NY service
([https://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/news/2019/07/25/amtrak...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/news/2019/07/25/amtrak-
launching-nonstop-train-service-nyc-dc-in-september/1813463001/))

The new service will run one round trip daily (southbound in the morning,
northbound in the evening) and take 2 hours, 35 minutes - which is what the OP
says was running in 1969.

